# Benötige Buchempfehlung zum Spring-Framework



## Puppetmaster (19. Aug 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der suche nach einem Buch über das aktuelle Spring-Framework. Bücher die ich bisher zu dem Thema gefunden hatte bezogen sich alle auf ältere Spring-Versionen. Laut einigen Rezesionen gab es ja in der Vergangenheit einige Änderungen am Spring-Framework, so das z. B. XML-Dateien für die Konfiguration nicht mehr in dem Umfang benötigt werden wie es mal üblich war. Sicher sind in der Zwischenzeit auch neue Funktionen hinzugekommen. Daher suche ich ein Buch das auf einer aktuellen Version von Spring basiert.

Hat zufällig jemand eine entsprechende Empfehlung für mich parat?


----------



## Maggot (19. Aug 2015)

Hallo.

Ich habe das verwendet: http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/161729...sr=8-1&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70&keywords=spring

Und es hat mir sehr geholfen.


----------

